# cord thru ceiling tile



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

donselec said:


> went to a local card store the other day....


Well that looks good...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who puts ceiling tile on their walls?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

and that must be some stiff lamp cord to stick out like that!:laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm good with it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

papaotis said:


> and that must be some stiff lamp cord to stick out like that!:laughing:





****** CORD ! :whistling2:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

papaotis said:


> and that must be some stiff lamp cord to stick out like that!:laughing:





****** CORD ! :whistling2:


If it stays like that more than 4 days , call your Electrical Contractor !

:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry ,I got excited and posted twice !


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Did that cord have a meltdown? :001_huh:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Sorry ,I got excited and posted twice !



Sir, I'm gonna need you to step back from the "******" place it on the floor and do not swallow!:whistling2:


----------

